# kde-lite installation



## ccc (Aug 1, 2009)

hi

How do you install kde-lite on your notebook?
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde-lite
# make install clean
```
my kde-lite installation is running since 2 days! 

or just:
	
	



```
# pkg_add -r kde-lite
```
because wasting of time.


----------



## Nicholas (Aug 1, 2009)

)
It's 3.5.10.
Would be cool to have smth like kde4-lite.


----------



## ccc (Aug 1, 2009)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> )
> It's 3.5.10.
> Would be cool to have smth like kde4-lite.



Yep.


----------

